# WOHOOO!! Doug Thompson roughing gouge



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

It came! it Came! have been doing a bunch of table legs and was on the market for a good rouging gouge. Shot Doug an email because Id heard his SRG was the bomb but he doesnt make that many of them. He said to check back in 6 weeks because they were doin a run of 90 of em then got another email the next day sayin hed found one! Talked to doug on the phone the next day and he seemed particularly proud of the SRG. Great dude to talk to. Very informative and clearly knows his stuff. I got it in the mail today after much anticipation and it looks awesome. 1 1/4 inches, cylindrical tang and it is HEAVY. Think he said the steel alone weighed 2 lbs. and change. Cant wait to put a handle on this puppy n put it through its paces. I just hope my Jacobs chuck will take a bit this big! lol. Anyways just thought id share


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

Please tell me your other wrist says either 'OFF' or 'YES'. I'm a big fan of symmetry.

Beefy gouge you got there.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

gotta love symmetry....


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

A little jealousy here. I don't really NEED a big roughing gouge but I want one now that I've seen yours. Looks seriously solid. 



Improv said:


> Please tell me your other wrist says either 'OFF' or 'YES'. I'm a big fan of symmetry.


Good call!


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

The tats are facing you. I assume it was your way (at one point in time) of trying to reconcile competing desires? I'd think something different if they were facing the other way. Way cooler than "hate" and "love" though! Am I thinking too much?


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

bond3737 said:


> It came! it Came! have been doing a bunch of table legs and was on the market for a good rouging gouge. Shot Doug an email because Id heard his SRG was the bomb but he doesnt make that many of them. He said to check back in 6 weeks because they were doin a run of 90 of em then got another email the next day sayin hed found one! Talked to doug on the phone the next day and he seemed particularly proud of the SRG. Great dude to talk to. Very informative and clearly knows his stuff. I got it in the mail today after much anticipation and it looks awesome. 1 1/4 inches, cylindrical tang and it is HEAVY. Think he said the steel alone weighed 2 lbs. and change. Cant wait to put a handle on this puppy n put it through its paces. I just hope my Jacobs chuck will take a bit this big! lol. Anyways just thought id share


Can you give us the other dimensions on that tool, with a tang that big it must be a real handful...
Safe turning...


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

What a beast!
You could also use it as a hand weight when doing curls. 
Bill


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Holy sweet jimminey cricket that is a huge hunk of metal... Wish i had a beast like that


----------

